# Gentoo-Performance immer gleich egal welche Cflags [closed]

## root_tux_linux

Hi

Ich nutze Gentoo eigentlich schon paar Monate und hatte es auch mal vor 1,5 Jahren drauf und hab jetzt mal Gentoo neu aufgesetzt mit neuen Cflags und Useflags um zu sehen ob es was bringt und bin schwer enttäuscht...

Die Cflag ist jetzt fast 4 mal so lang wie vorher,  noch mehr Useflags gestrichen und sogar von KDE (Bis vorgestern hatte ich noch Gentoo + KDE + Vorher make.conf)  auf Gnome gewechselt aber nix.

Die Performance steigert sich überhaupt nicht und Gentoo ist ehrlich gesagt kaum schneller als Archlinux oder Slackware wenn mans sich so von Auge betrachtet.

Kommt mir das nur rein dass das ganze Cflags/Useflags und kompilieren nichts bringt oder ist da irgendwas falsch?

Vorher:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -pipe -O2"
> 
> CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"
> ...

 

Nachher:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O3 -mfpmath=sse -msse -mmmx -m3dnow -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -ffast-math"
> 
> CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"
> ...

 Last edited by root_tux_linux on Wed Sep 15, 2004 6:54 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## kosta

Hallo,

meiner Meinung nach erwartest du etwas zu viel von den CFLAGS. Für bessere Performance ist eine Investition in neue Hardware sinnvoller, denke ich.

Außerdem hängt die "gefühlte Geschwindigkeit" der einzelnen Programme ja auch von der Festplattengeschwindigkeit, RAM-Ausstattung u.ä. ab.

Und zu den USE-Flags: Diese sind doch eher weniger für Performance-Tuning gedacht, sondern eher um den Umfang und die Features eines Software-Paket's zu konfigurieren. Diese Aufgabe erfüllen sie bei mir auch hervorragend, und das macht für mich den Hauptanreiz von Gentoo aus.

MFG

----------

## root_tux_linux

Neue HW?

Athlon XP 2500+ @ 3000+ (FSB 333Mhz)

MSI KT4 L AV  (333/400Mhz)

1024 MB DDR (400Mhz)

SCSI-HDD  + Kontroller U3 (320MB/s - Interface)

Das mit der neuen Hardware wäre dann wohl eine billige Ausrede.

Für was die Useflags sind weiss ich, habs im ersten Posting vergessen dies bezüglich was zu schreiben.

Trotzdem, was bringt den die Cflags wenn sie nichts bewirken. 

Kann ja nicht angehen das ein Slackware (i486) oder andere Distiubtionen  gleich schnell auft wie ein Gentoo das explizit auf die Athlon XP (mit allen Features) kompiliert wurde.

Zumal die Benchmarks von gentoo.org zeigen das Gentoo bis zu 10 mal so schnell sein soll gegenüber anderen Distrubtionen wie Mandrake.

Davon seh ich einfach nix.

----------

## pablo_supertux

Nicht alle gcc Optimierungen machen deine Programme schneller. Einige machen das Programm performanter und kleiner, andere schenller usw. 

Ich hab die CFLAGS nie geändert, weil ich mit diesen Einstellungen zufrieden bin. Ich hab aber (mit SuSE) verschiedene CFLAGS in den Makefile vieler Projekte, die ich installier habe, geändert und einige FLAGS wie -pipe oder -fomit-frame-pointer oder -ffast-math brachten kaum was. Aus diesem Grund hab ich ich unter Gentoo die CFLAGS nicht geändert.

Was der USE Variable angeht, verstehst du etwas falsch. Die USE Variable ist nicht dazu da, mehr Speed und Power in den Programme zu geben, sondern Portage zu steuern, Portage mitteilen, ob er das eine oder andere Feature kompiilieren soll. Bsp: Wenn Programm A Support für KDE und GNOME hat und du hast -qt -kde in den USE Flgs und machst emerge A, dann heißt nur, dass A kein KDE Support haben wird, und das heißt auch nicht, dass das Programm schneller laufen wird.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Die Performance steigert sich überhaupt nicht und Gentoo ist ehrlich gesagt kaum schneller als Archlinux oder Slackware wenn mans sich so von Auge betrachtet.
> 
> 

 

Ich glaube, da erwartest du viel zu viel. Gentoo ist sicherlich schneller als die gängliche Distris, wenn man das System sauber hält und gute CFLAGS eingestellt hat. Mit den heutigen Rechnern merkt man kaum die Unterschiede und deshalb sollte man nicht in Panik geratten, wenn Gentoo nicht so schnell ist, wie das Licht.

----------

## psyqil

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

> Zumal die Benchmarks von gentoo.org zeigen das Gentoo bis zu 10 mal so schnell sein soll gegenüber anderen Distrubtionen wie Mandrake. 

 Ups, da hast Du wohl was reingelesen, wenn wir die gleichen meinen...

 *http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/performance.xml wrote:*   

> On 23 Sep 2003, Jose Alberto Suarez Lopez gave a presentation at HispaLinux 2003 where he demonstrated the load-time performance [...]

  *Quote:*   

> Can you conclude that "Gentoo is faster than Mandrake?" No. This is a limited test. It is likely that Mandrake is faster for some things. Also, we tested load-time performance only.

  *Quote:*   

> Again, only load-time performance was tested, and doesn't necessarily correlate with application runtime performance.

 

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

> Die Cflag ist jetzt fast 4 mal so lang wie vorher

  :Very Happy:  Toll, da kann Dein Rechner ja viel schneller auf Benutzereingaben warten! *Quote:*   

> Davon seh ich einfach nix.

 Ich frag' mich ja nur, wo Du geguckt hast...

Edit: wenn's Dir wirklich ernst ist, guckst Du hier:

```
*  app-benchmarks/acovea

      Latest version available: 4.0.0

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: 325 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.coyotegulch.com/acovea/

      Description: Analysis of Compiler Options via Evolutionary Algorithm

      License:     GPL-2
```

Last edited by psyqil on Mon Sep 13, 2004 2:48 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## root_tux_linux

@all das mit den Use-Flags weiss ich, also lasst das mit dem "erklären".

Die frage steht ja da ob das GANZE (kompilieren, use, cflags etc.) überhaupt noch was bringt.

Etwas ungünstig formuliert.

@psyqil

Troll, geh spielen.   :Rolling Eyes: 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Also kann ich aus dem Kommentaren entziehen dass das einfach nur schwindel ist und Zeitraubend.

Thx

PS. Merk man das ich gefrustet bin wegen Stunden lang neuinstallation mit neuen Cflags aber die nix bringen?  :Smile: 

----------

## tm130

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Die Performance steigert sich überhaupt nicht und Gentoo ist ehrlich gesagt kaum schneller als Archlinux oder Slackware wenn mans sich so von Auge betrachtet.
> 
> 

 

Wo stand bitteschön geschrieben, dass es durchgehend schneller sein soll?

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Kommt mir das nur rein dass das ganze Cflags/Useflags und kompilieren nichts bringt oder ist da irgendwas falsch?
> 
> 

 

"Give choice to the user" - das bedeutet auch, dass der Anwender

1.) entscheiden kann wie er etwas kompiliert und

2.) die verwendeten Pakete 100% selbst bestimmen kann. Da bestimmte Abhängigkeiten nur zur Kompilierzeit festgelegt werden können (Beispiel linuxthreads / NTPL) geht es nun einmal nur übers kompilieren.

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nachher:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Jaaa - viel hilft viel -- ganz wie die Frikadellen in der Bratpfanne   :Rolling Eyes: 

1.) -O3 impliziert -msse

2.) -msse bring so nicht sonderlich viel, wenn nicht auch noch -mfmath=sse gesetzt wurde

3.) -ffast-math kann Berechnungen beschleunigen, führt aber in genau dem gleichen Umfang zu falschen Berechnungen.

4.) -fomit-frame-pointer : möchtest Du den Code später mal debuggen? Das ist nämlich so ziemlich der einzige Grund, diese Option zu verwenden da nur mit Ihr tracebacks über Segmentgrenzen hinweg möglich sind.

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @psyqil 
> 
> Troll, geh spielen. 
> ...

 

Naja...wessen Post hätte man wohl eher als Trollpost werten können? Ein Schelm, wer hier böses denkt.

----------

## øxygen

Den Hauptvorteil gegenüber anderen Distributionen ist die Optimierung auf die CPU, die hast du ja von Anfang an verwendet. Ob nun -O2 oder -O3 macht keinen großen Unterschied, den Geschwindigkeitsvorteil den man von O3 hat, wird in der Regel durch das im Vergleich zu O2 größere Binary aufgefressen. Deine anderen "Optimierungen" bringen sowieso nichts. Statt so auf den CFLAGS rum zu reiten solltest du lieber an andere Stelle ansetzten. nptl, prelink, preempt um nur ein paar Stichpunkte zu nennen.

----------

## moe

Nimm doch ein kleines Paket, und kompiliere das mit verschiedenen CFLags neu, und finde so heraus was am schnellsten läuft.. Slackware ist ja wie gesagt auf 486 optimiert, demzufolge viel kleinere Binaries. Ist vielleicht deine Festplatte die Bremse (hdparm)?

Ein guter, wenn auch recht einseitiger test ist bzip2 mit verschiedenen Flags zu kompilieren, und danach z.b.

```
time bunzip2 linux-2.6.8.tar.bz2
```

und das am besten in eine Ramdisk..

Ansonsten halt acovea, aber es dauert Stunden und ich halte die Ergebnisse für weniger nützlich..

Gruss Maurice

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

> @all das mit den Use-Flags weiss ich, also lasst das mit dem "erklären".
> 
> Die frage steht ja da ob das GANZE (kompilieren, use, cflags etc.) überhaupt noch was bringt.
> 
> 

 

Du fragst da, ob USE da was bringt und zwar bzgl. Performance. Und das sage ich nein, weil es damit nchts zu tun hat. Deshalb die Erklärung. Und USE bringt sehr viel.

----------

## SuEt

ich habe neulich meine linux-headers von 2.4 auf 2.6 geupdatet und anschliessend glibc mit ntpl-Unterstützung compiliert. 

Und siehe da, auf einmal waren vor allem gtk2-Programme (Mozilla/Firefox/Thunderbird/Gimp2) merklich schneller. Evtl ist das ja etwas für dich.

Gruss

SuEt

----------

## Ragin

Generell bringen die meisten CFLAGs nichts, vor allem, wenn man eh -O3 verwendet. Außerdem muss man beachten, dass diverse Flags auch das Binary größer werden lassen (-O2 macht teilweise kleinere Bins als -O3, von -xxxoptionen gar nicht zu sprechen). Somit hast du zwar einen Code, der es der CPU erlaubt performant die einzelnen Aktionen zu errechnen, aber die Festplatte im Hintergrund, die dir meist den schnellen Zugriff versagt, damit du die Geschwindigkeit auch merkst. Bei manchen Programmen kann sich durch (zu) viele CFLAGS die Performance verringern, bei anderen verbessern. Eine pauschale Aussage ist hier schlichtweg nicht möglich.

Du kannst nur (wie oben erwähnt) versuchen mit ein paar Programmen und einem Benchmark einen guten Mittelwert zu finden. Aber was macht es, wenn Mozilla 0.4 Sekunden schneller startet?

----------

## tm130

 *Ragin wrote:*   

> Aber was macht es, wenn Mozilla 0.4 Sekunden schneller startet?

 

Naja, so oft wie der bei manchen Seiten einfach sang- und klanglos abschmiert macht es bei den erforderlichen Neustarts im Laufe eines Tages ganz schoen was aus   :Laughing: 

----------

## Jinidog

Woran machst du es fest, dass das System gleichschnell ist?

Spüren kann man das kaum, besonders bei deiner Hardware kann es ja kaum noch schneller gehen.

nbench gibt einen Eindruck, was solche CFLAGS so bewirken.

Meine CFLAGS, die bei nbench auf einem AthlonXP 2800+ die besten Ergebnisse brachten:

 *Quote:*   

> CFLAGS="-march=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -ftracer -fomit-frame-pointer -frerun-cse-after-loop -ffast-math -funroll-loops -fgcse"
> 
> 

 

Ob sie auch in der Praxis am schnellsten sind?

Wer weiß.

Ansonsten muss ich hier noch ein bisschen eingreifen:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Jaaa - viel hilft viel -- ganz wie die Frikadellen in der Bratpfanne  
> 
> 1.) -O3 impliziert -msse 
> ...

 

zu 1.) -O3 impliziert nicht -msse (dürfte es gar nicht, sonst würde -O3 auf Prozessoren ohne SSE gar nicht laufen). -march=athlon-xp impliziert es.

Dennoch hat es Auswirkungen, ob man diese Flags benutzt.

Kann man im gcc-Handbuch nachlesen, -march=athlon-tbird plus -m3dnow schaltet zum Beispiel mehr Funktionen frei als -march allein.

Ich hatte in meinen CFLAGS auch mal -3dnow -mmmx und -msse drin, es produzierte auf meinem XP aber LANGSAMEREN Code als ohne die drei Optionen.

Auf einem Athlon-Tbird (ohne -msse) und einem Pentium4 war es eher schneller oder gleichschnell.

Kann mir vorstellen, dass bei dem XP durch diese Flags mehr 3dNow-Befehle genutzt werden, als die schnelleren SSE-Befehle.

Aber wer weiß, hier kann jeder mal für sich mit nbench testen.

zu 2.) Soviel sich da in den letzten Monaten nicht viel geändert hat, ist -mfmath=sse noch nicht ausgereift und produziert langsameren Code, als wenn man es weglässt.

zu 4.) Andersrum wird ein Schuh draus. Durch fomit-frame-pointer kann man den Code NICHT mehr debuggen. Setzt man dieses CFLAG, kann man einen deutlichen Performancegewinn verbuchen (zeigt nbench).

----------

## oscarwild

Mal generell: warum sollte Gentoo denn so extrem viel schneller laufen als andere Distris? Der zugrundeliegende Quellcode der Applikationen ist in jeder Distri der gleiche, und ein "CPU-Performator" ist auch in Gentoo nicht mit inbegriffen  :Laughing: 

Es ist lediglich ein schöner Nebeneffekt, die Compilierung auch noch entsprechend optimieren zu können, bringt aber - abgesehen von ein paar Ausnahmen - nicht wirklich die Welt.

Es gibt 1000 andere Gründe, Gentoo einzusetzen, darunter z.B. das Portage-System mit seinen USE Flags. Das macht Deine Kiste zwar auch nicht schneller, erleichtert aber die Installation enorm!

----------

## PuckPoltergeist

 *Jinidog wrote:*   

> Ich hatte in meinen CFLAGS auch mal -3dnow -mmmx und -msse drin, es produzierte auf meinem XP aber LANGSAMEREN Code als ohne die drei Optionen.
> 
> Auf einem Athlon-Tbird (ohne -msse) und einem Pentium4 war es eher schneller oder gleichschnell.
> 
> Kann mir vorstellen, dass bei dem XP durch diese Flags mehr 3dNow-Befehle genutzt werden, als die schnelleren SSE-Befehle.

 

Das haut nicht hin, weil -mmmx, -m3dnow, -msse, -msse2 (und -msse3) nur die build-in functions des gcc frei schalten. Um die zu nutzen, muß der Code explizit darauf vorbereitet sein, was nur bei der wenigsten Software der Fall ist. Mit -mfpmath=sse wird sse(2) automatisch genutzt, und da auch nur skalar. Ob das was bringt, hängt vom Prozessor ab. Normalerweise müßte es schneller sein als i387, weil bei SSE der Zugriff auf die Register direkt erfolgt, ohne Registerstack. Da der Athlon aber ethliche Befehle via vector-path dekodiert, kann es schon sein, daß SSE-Code langsamer wird, als das i387-Pendant.

----------

## Earthwings

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @psyqil
> 
> Troll, geh spielen.  
> ...

 

Hallo? Bleib mal ganz friedlich und lies Dir psyqils Antwort noch mal in Ruhe durch. Dann wird Dir vielleicht einiges klarer.

----------

## toskala

ich bin einfach nur schockiert von dir, root_tux_linux.

----------

## root_tux_linux

Morgen *gähn*

Also auf Deutsch das Cflags-Script das alle möglichen Cflags der CPU rausfindet nützt reingarnichts und ich hab mir die ganze ganz genze mühe um sonst gemacht und ein funktionierendes System platt gemacht.

PS. Den Tipp mit den Nachher-Cflags hab ich hier aus dem Forum bekommen, welche Cflags die beste Performance aus Gentoo rausholen.

Naja, Danke @all 

Und sorry war stinkig als ich gesehen hab dass das ganze aufsetzen mit neuen Cflags nix brachte  :Smile: 

----------

## PuckPoltergeist

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

> Also auf Deutsch das Cflags-Script das alle möglichen Cflags der CPU rausfindet nützt reingarnichts und ich hab mir die ganze ganz genze mühe um sonst gemacht und ein funktionierendes System platt gemacht.

 

Sie bringen schon etwas, nur alles nach -O2 hat meist nur noch wenig Auswirkung. Dazu kommt noch, daß jedes Programm anders auf die Compilerflags reagiert. Manche bekommen durch ein bestimmtes flag nochmal einen richtigen Schub, während andere vielleicht gar nicht mehr funktionieren. Wenn man das optimale System will, muß man die flags für jedes Programm separat ermitteln, was dann auch nur für dieses System gilt (extrem abhängig von der CPU, aber auch vom Speicher).

BTW, -pipe hat keine Auswirkung auf das resultierende Programm, das beschleunigt nur die Übersetzung.

----------

## amne

Die grösste Optimierung (nämlich -march=athlon-xp -Oirgendwas) hattest du ja schon von Anfang an, mit allem weiteren kann man hier und da halt noch ein bisschen Performance herauskitzeln - hier hängt es aber auch vom Programm ab, das besser laufen soll. Es ist übrigens nicht nötig, wegen geänderter CFLAGS sein System neu zu installieren, entweder lässt man das einfach mit der Zeit von selbst erledigen, weil irgendwann eh mal (fast) alles upgedated wird oder man macht halt ein emerge -e world.

Psyqils Kommentare hier um Forum sind meines Erachtens übrigens qualifiziert und frei von Jux und Trollerei.

----------

## dertobi123

 *amne wrote:*   

> [...] mit allem weiteren kann man hier und da halt noch ein bisschen Performance herauskitzeln [...]

 

... oder auch vernichten. Die längste CFLGAS Zeile bürgt nicht zwangsläufig auch für beste Geschwindigkeit/Performance/Whatever.

----------

## psyqil

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

> Und sorry war stinkig als ich gesehen hab dass das ganze aufsetzen mit neuen Cflags nix brachte

 Dacht' ich mir, deshalb auch kein *Plonk*  :Razz: 

 *amne wrote:*   

> Psyqils Kommentare hier um Forum sind meines Erachtens übrigens qualifiziert und frei von Jux und Trollerei.

   :Embarassed:  Du machst mich verlegen...und an der Jux-Schraube muß ich wohl noch drehen, so ganz ohne is' ja auch nicht mein Ding  :Twisted Evil: 

Zurück zum Thema: Gab's hier nicht mal 'nen Sticky, der mit den ganzen Mythen aufgeräumt hat? Hab gestern leider nichts gefunden...

----------

## amne

Ich denke du meinst SU und Optimierungen, der war lange sticky, fiel aber mal einer Sticky-Aufräum-Aktion zum Opfer. Ist trotzdem noch immer lesenswert.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## holgi1789

Ein Punkt wurde IMHO in dem interessanten Thread noch vergessen:

Selbst wenn Benchmarks schnellere Ergebnisse zeigen, so bedeutet dies noch ja nicht, dass dies subjektiv erfahrbar ist. Hab mal gelesen, dass Du mehr als zweistellige prozentuale Zuwachsraten brauchst um subjektiv eine Performance Steigerung zu spüren. Die Optimierungen machen also nur Spaß und bringen einen dazu sich näher mit dem Compiler zu beschäftigen; einen spürbaren Geschwindigkeitsvorteil halte ich für zu viel verlangt.

Ganz subjektiv und deutlich: Wenn Du gentoo nur wg. Performance verwenden solltest und sonst nur Nachteile siehst, so nimm doch eine andere Distri.

Ist nicht bös gemeint, Slackware & Co. haben ihre Berechtigung.

Gruß, Holger

P.S. Den größten Nachteil von gentoo sehe ich darin, dass sich Fehler nicht so leicht abwälzen lassen.  Früher konnte ich sagen, dass liegt an M$ oder an SuSE, jetzt ist es i.d.R. meine Schuld.

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *Quote:*   

> Ganz subjektiv und deutlich: Wenn Du gentoo nur wg. Performance verwenden solltest und sonst nur Nachteile siehst, so nimm doch eine andere Distri. 

 

Das bestimme noch immer ich  :Wink: 

Gentoo hab ich eh nur noch auf einem Rechner (von insgesamt 7 bzw 6 Rechner und 1 Notebook) und das auch nur wegen Portage (ja portage machts einem leicht). Ansonsten lauft nur Slackware,  beim Notebook Win XP (HP Notebook der nur mit Win laufen will weil Linux nur 90% der HW unterstüzt) und beim Game-Rechner Win 2000 (Dank an die ATI Entwickler die ja die Treiber nicht freigeben wollen aber mist zusammen schreiben).

Die Use-Flags sind mir ehrlich gesagt egal bei Platten mit 80 - 120 GB, leg ich keinen Wert drauf ob ich jetzt wegen den Use-Flags z.B. 50 Pakete weniger installieren muss und somit z.B.  1GB mehr Platz hab.

 *Quote:*   

> P.S. Den größten Nachteil von gentoo sehe ich darin, dass sich Fehler nicht so leicht abwälzen lassen. Früher konnte ich sagen, dass liegt an M$ oder an SuSE, jetzt ist es i.d.R. meine Schuld.

 

Naja, Windows ist ganz nett und alle Fehler sind sicher nicht von MS. Linux wird genau soviele oder mehr (weil mehr Pakete) Fehler haben wie jedes andere OS auch. Solang Menschen programmieren und Maschinen steuern, solange wird es Fehler geben. 

Beispiel: In Gentoo hats z.B. seit Jahren Bugs die noch immer nicht behoben wurden z.B. GDM/Gnome, den sah ich schon bei 1.4 sprich als die Live-CD Version 1.4 drausen war.

----------

## Ragin

Wenn dich der Platz nicht interessiert, so wird es dich schon interessieren, ob du ein Paket installiert hast, das noch zig Abhängigkeiten an andere Pakete/Libs für sich beansprucht und generell nur auf 486/586 Architekturen gebaut wurde mit dem Hintergrund, alles was möglich ist zu unterstützen.

Dadurch werden deine Programme größer, was dich vom Platz her scheinbar nicht interessiert, aber von der Geschwindigkeit (ja, jede Abhängigkeit muss zumindest mal von der Platte in den Speicher geschoben werden) her macht das schon etwas aus. Gentoo hält durch spezifische Abhängigkeiten in Portage das System schlanker und somit kleiner, kompakter, schneller zu laden und auch übersichtlicher.

Debian zum Beispiel steht mit Gentoo von der Performance her fast auf gleicher Stelle. Bei Slackware dürfte es ähnlich aussehen. Bei diesen beiden Distris muss man nun unterscheiden, ob man die Bequemlichkeit der entsprechenden Paketverwaltungstools nutzt oder ob man auf etwas wie portage baut, in dem man ohne Probleme neue Programme einbinden und diese sogar über portage installieren lassen kann, ohne dass diese im offiziellen Portage verfügbar sind. Wild zusammengefrickelte Systeme mit .rpm/.deb Paketen, selbstkompilierten Programmen und irgendwelchen wilden Scripten sind auf Dauer Fehleranfälliger/instabiler und vor allem unsauber. Bei Gentoo behältst du einfach den Überblick, wenn du dich etwas mit Portage beschäftigst. Und genau das ist auch einer der größten Vorteile gegenüber anderen Distris; vor allem gegenüber .rpm-basierenden Systemen.

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *Quote:*   

> Dadurch werden deine Programme größer, was dich vom Platz her scheinbar nicht interessiert, aber von der Geschwindigkeit (ja, jede Abhängigkeit muss zumindest mal von der Platte in den Speicher geschoben werden) her macht das schon etwas aus. Gentoo hält durch spezifische Abhängigkeiten in Portage das System schlanker und somit kleiner, kompakter, schneller zu laden und auch übersichtlicher. 

 

Hossa, was'n? Seite 1 schreiben alle das die Use-Flags nichts mit der Performance zu tun haben und jetzt haben sie doch was damit zu tun?   :Question: 

 *Quote:*   

>  Bei diesen beiden Distris muss man nun unterscheiden, ob man die Bequemlichkeit der entsprechenden Paketverwaltungstools nutzt oder ob man auf etwas wie portage baut,

 

Portages ist das grosse Plus bei Gentoo, wobei ich ab und an auch Portages schlagen könnte z.B. wenn ich emerge -v acme eingebe und er anfängt zu kompilieren und mit einem Error abbricht.

Aber was vergleichbares wie Portages das genau so gut ist hab ich bis jetzt noch nicht gefunden  :Sad: 

Der einzige Nachteil, wie ich finde ist wenn man einen Server oder mehrere Rechner hat (stage 1).  Das Installieren geht dann zu lange und das Updaten.

Deswegen auch:

Gentoo = Desktop

Slackware = Backup-Server, mini-Server (sys.homelinux.org) etc.

Win XP = Notebook

Win 2k = Game-Rechner

----------

## oscarwild

 *Quote:*   

> Hossa, was'n? Seite 1 schreiben alle das die Use-Flags nichts mit der Performance zu tun haben und jetzt haben sie doch was damit zu tun?

 

alles was mir dazu jetzt noch einfällt: RTFM...

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *oscarwild wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Hossa, was'n? Seite 1 schreiben alle das die Use-Flags nichts mit der Performance zu tun haben und jetzt haben sie doch was damit zu tun? 
> 
> alles was mir dazu jetzt noch einfällt: RTFM...

 

lol

Ja das bringts wenn 50% sagen nein keine bessere Performance und 50% sagen doch bessere Perfromance  :Smile: 

Zum xmal ich weiss für was die Use-Flags sind aber wenn hier all bot jemand kommt und einmal sagt sie bringen bessere Performance und dann wieder nicht, hat das wohl nichts mit Handbuch lesen zu tun  :Smile: 

Ach mir egal, ist mir zu blöde.

----------

## hoschi

 *tm130 wrote:*   

>  *Ragin wrote:*   Aber was macht es, wenn Mozilla 0.4 Sekunden schneller startet? 
> 
> Naja, so oft wie der bei manchen Seiten einfach sang- und klanglos abschmiert macht es bei den erforderlichen Neustarts im Laufe eines Tages ganz schoen was aus  

 

mein firebird ist noch nie abgeschmiert, dafür der ie schon öfters...

----------

## hoschi

 *PuckPoltergeist wrote:*   

>  *root_tux_linux wrote:*   Also auf Deutsch das Cflags-Script das alle möglichen Cflags der CPU rausfindet nützt reingarnichts und ich hab mir die ganze ganz genze mühe um sonst gemacht und ein funktionierendes System platt gemacht. 
> 
> Sie bringen schon etwas, nur alles nach -O2 hat meist nur noch wenig Auswirkung. Dazu kommt noch, daß jedes Programm anders auf die Compilerflags reagiert. Manche bekommen durch ein bestimmtes flag nochmal einen richtigen Schub, während andere vielleicht gar nicht mehr funktionieren. Wenn man das optimale System will, muß man die flags für jedes Programm separat ermitteln, was dann auch nur für dieses System gilt (extrem abhängig von der CPU, aber auch vom Speicher).
> 
> BTW, -pipe hat keine Auswirkung auf das resultierende Programm, das beschleunigt nur die Übersetzung.

 

wetten, eines tages wird gentoo die erste distro sein die genau das macht  :Very Happy: 

mit portage könnte man das, quasi ins ebuild einbauen  :Smile: 

if = -march=athlon-xp then....

if = -march=pentium4 then....

wo ich so drüber nach denke, die idee wäre nicht mal blöd :Very Happy: 

müsste halb ein extra team gegeben mit sehr sehr viel zeit zum benchen und massivst rechenpower in allen möglichen ausführungen

----------

## hoschi

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

>  *oscarwild wrote:*    *Quote:*   Hossa, was'n? Seite 1 schreiben alle das die Use-Flags nichts mit der Performance zu tun haben und jetzt haben sie doch was damit zu tun? 
> 
> alles was mir dazu jetzt noch einfällt: RTFM... 
> 
> lol
> ...

 

das hat was mit logischem denken zu tun!

mehr useflags -> mehr zubehör für die einzelnen programme das erstmal kompiliert werden muss d.h. also mehr abhängikeiten -> d.h. updaten/installieren braucht länger

die use-flage haben folgende aufgaben:

-wenn ein programm in der grundaustattung eine bestimmte funktion nicht kennt, und z.b. nur durch ein plugin, dann soll diese plugin sofort mit installiert werden

-useflags sollen genau das gegenteil tun, dafür sorgen das überflüssige plugins nicht installiert werden

-useflags sollen programm gleich mal nach deinen wünsch bereit legen...beispiel ein programm das sowohl qt, gtk unterstützt und im framebuffer läuft

beispiele:

du magst kde nicht, aber framebuffer und gnome liebst du, ergo:

-qt -kde gnome gtk gtk2 fbcon ggi

oder du hättest ein bildbearbeitungsprogramm, welches über linker seine funktionen zum umgang mit jpeg, png und gif gewinnt, du arbeitest aber nur mit pngs, also kommt png in die useflags rein und jpeg+gif raus (du willst ja ein schnelles programm, und außerdem nicht ewig kompilieren)

oder du schaust nur mpegs an, kein mpeg4 geschweige denn xvid/divx (ist ja mpeg4) dann wäre es ja logisch von anfang an die useflags deines gentoo drauf einzurichten, und dann stellst du dir die ganzen dummen windaus vor die immer wie blöd nach einer xvid-binary suchen müssen  :Wink: 

hast du jetzt verstanden was dir use-flags bringen?!

----------

## moe

Muss mich auch mal einmischen.. Wenn die Beschreibung der einzelnen Use-Flags etwas besser wären, wären solche FRagen vielleicht auch im Voraus beantwortet, allerdings bringen Beschreibungen wie

```
euse -i wddx (oder dmx, svg, usw..)

wddx [-] [ ] [G] Adds support for WDDX

```

keine wirkliche Erleuchtung..

Sicher soll eine use.desc nicht länger als eine Zeile sein, aber so

```
euse -i aalib

aalib [-] [ ] [G] Adds support for media-libs/aalib (ASCII-Graphics Library)

```

gehts ja auch, dann weiss man zumindestens wo man weitersuchen kann, in dem Beispiel dann emerge -s media-libs/aalib. und die Erläuterung in den Klammern sagt ja eigentlich alles aus..

Gruss Maurice

----------

## root_tux_linux

 *hoschi wrote:*   

>  *root_tux_linux wrote:*    *oscarwild wrote:*    *Quote:*   Hossa, was'n? Seite 1 schreiben alle das die Use-Flags nichts mit der Performance zu tun haben und jetzt haben sie doch was damit zu tun? 
> 
> alles was mir dazu jetzt noch einfällt: RTFM... 
> 
> lol
> ...

 

Ich würd an deiner Stelle mal drüber nachdenken um was es geht!

PERFORMANCE!

Ich weiss was Use-Flags sind (zum 10 mal damits auch jeder Depp kapiert) , es geht mir um die Perforamnce, nicht um die USE-Flags. Schnallst du das?

Ich hatte schon vor 1,5 Jahren Monate (um die 6) drauf und jetzt seit ca 4 Monaten wieder. Ich hab die Doks  x mal gelesen, die Installation kann ich mittlerweile auswendig.

Also was nervst du mit USE-Flag Erklärung wenn es garnicht um Use-Flags geht?

Ich hab nie behauptet das USE-Flags die Performance erhöhen, ich hab nur geschrieben das ich sowohl  Cflags als auch Use-Flags geändert habe etc und das durch die CFlags sich reingarnichts verändert hat.

ES GING DIE GANZE ZEIT UM DIE PERFORMANCE!

a) Wurde im hier im Forum behauptet wenn man die cflags ändert wird das ganze schneller

b) Hiess es hier im Forum (Siehe Seite eins) Use-Flags haben nichts mit der Performance zu tun

c) Jetzt kommen Leute die behaupten: " Ja die Cflags bringen nichts und ja die Use-Flags bringen mehr Performance".

Ihr seid euch selbst nicht mal einig.

So ist mir zu blöde...postet selber weiter, ich bin weg.

Gone.

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich würd an deiner Stelle mal drüber nachdenken um was es geht!
> 
> PERFORMANCE!
> ...

 

Also dein Ton gefällt mir langsam nicht mehr, wir sind mit dir nicht unfreundlich, du schon!

Und der Grund warum wir immer wieder erklären was die USE Flags sind, ist weil du immer wieder sagst, inderekt, dass du USE Flags einsetzt und die Performance nicht besser wird. Du hast vielleicht nicht so gesagt, aber das kann aus deinen Posts herleiten. Ich hab deine Posts nochmal gelesen, bevor ich das schreibe und ich muss sagen, ich empfinde beim Lesen, dass du den USA Flags auch die Schuld für die Performance gibt.

Lies deine eigene Posts durch: Bsp:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> mit neuen Cflags und Useflags um zu sehen ob es was bringt und bin schwer enttäuscht...
> 
>  noch mehr Useflags gestrichen und sogar von KDE auf Gnome gewechselt aber nix.
> ...

 

was würdest denn dann denken, wenn du sowas liest?

Und CFLAGS sind wichtig aber eine schlechte Wahl von CFLAGS kann das Gegenteil wirken und mit den heutigen Rechnern merkt man das kaum.

----------

## psyqil

 :Very Happy:  Da is' wohl immer noch einer sauer...

Was nennst Du denn Performance? Hast Du ne Renderfarm zuhause und möchtest in zwei Wochen zehn/zwölf Stunden Zeit einsparen? Dann laß' ein paar Tage acovea laufen.

Wenn's Dir um die Loadtime geht, ist -O3 -flinguini-a-la-guiseppe -fdazu-chianti USE="messer gabel schere licht" der falsche Weg...

Und wenn Du nicht verstehst, was alle hier von Dir wollen, könnte es vielleicht doch ein bißchen an Dir liegen?

 *Quote:*   

> ich bin weg. 

 

Und wieder ein *plonk* gespart...tschühüß!

----------

## root_tux_linux

Ich glaubs nicht!

Also ganz langsam damit es jeder kapiert.

a) Auf Rat vom Gentoo-Forum  , das die Cflags mehr Performance (Leistunge = z.B. schneller laden von Anwendungen etc.) hab ich das System aufgesetzt. 

Zusätzlich hab ich aber die Use-Flags verändert und Gnome anstelle von KDE genommen, da Gnome ja mini schneller beim starten (Laden der Session) ist und weil ich mehr Anwendungen benutze die GTK benutze als QT (im Grunde benutzt bei mir nur KDE QT).

b) Die Performancen wurde nicht erhöht durch die Cflags, aber mir wurde gesagt es wird extrem auf die CPU optimiert gegenüber der alten CFlags  (http://gentooforum.de/viewtopic.php?t=3367&highlight=&sid=bdb26437c31d83ce42e3022ab815c627)

Optimierung = mehr Leistung!

c) Das ganze (ganze = kompilieren, cflags etc.) bringt auf gut deutsch einen Dreck!

Die Use-Flag verkleinern nur die Abhängikeiten und was das Paket unterstüzen soll oder nicht, was mir ehrlich gesagt egal ist da bei Speichermedien von  bis zu 300 GB in der heutigen Zeit mir es furtz egal ist ob ich jetzt 100 Pakete mehr drauf hab weil ich ein z.B. Slackware drauf hab oder 100 Pakete weniger weil ich ein Gentoo hab und die Abhänigkeiten verringere durch die Use-Flags und somit Speicher spare.

d)  z.B. gentoo.org  bei Prerformance sieht man die Ladezeiten die z.B. gegenüber Mandrake doppelt so schnell sind und das ohne prelinking und auch auf anderen Benchmarks gilt Gentoo als schnell. Wenn ich jedoch ganz banal das Laden von z.B. Kmail unter Slackware und Gentoo betrachte oder einen Benchmarker einsetze seh ich kaum einen Unterschied.

e) Soweit kappiert? Wenn nicht fangt nochmal bei Punkt A an.

f) Also, mir gehts nicht um die Abhänigkeiten sprich Use-Flags sondern um die Performance des Systemes!

g) Seite 2 des Thread schreibt Ragin jetzt aber das Use-Flags bzw weniger Abhänigkeiten die Performance des Systemes erhöhen würden! 

h) Darauf hin mein "Hossa,  usw usw usw".

i) Und jetzt meint jeder der nicht lesen oder denken kann mir ginge es um die Use-Flags dabei gehts um die Performance! Und nervt mich mit Use-Flags obwohl es nicht um die Use-Flags geht!

Anscheinend weiss nicht mal das Forum für was die Use-Flags und CFlags sind da 50% behaupten Cflags bringen was, 50% behaupten Cflags bringen nichts und das gleiche mit den Use-Flags!

Verständlich?

Und das ich sauer werd ist wohl klar wenn hier einige mich zulabern mit etwas was ich garnicht wissen wollte und mir klugscheisserische Tipps geben wie RTFM obwohl ich garnix über die Use-Flags wissen wollte.

Grundsätzlich war die Frage also:" Wie bekommt man angeblich die bessere Performance". Stattdessen gibts ne Diskussion auf kindergartenniveau, wo jeder wie blöde schreibt aber nicht liest um was es überhaupt geht.

Das *plonk* kannste... du weisst schon  :Smile: Last edited by root_tux_linux on Tue Sep 14, 2004 10:16 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Earthwings

http://www.funroll-loops.org/

SCNR   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## moe

Junge Junge nu kommt mal beide wieder runter.. In einigen Fällen ist es sinnvoll einfach mal den Rechner auszumachen, und erst am nächsten Tag zu antworten, wenn man wieder etwas abgeregter und sachlicher denken kann..

"Das Forum" oder "ihr" ist keine Partei, wo alle die gleiche Meinung vertreten müssen, der eine meint so ists besser, der andere so..

Ein Paket was durch (unnötige) USE-Flags mehr Abhängigkeiten hat, und deshalb grösser ist, wird in jedem Fall langsamer geladen, auch wenn es bei heutigen Festplattengeschwindigkeiten kaum ins Gewicht fallen sollte.. Das wollte glaub ich auch psyqil sagen, kam nur nicht ganz so klar rüber..

Es gibt USE-Flags, die einfach nur Features (de-)aktivieren, aber auch welche die direkten Einfluss auf die Performance haben (z.B. mmx und sse).

USE-Flags können generell den Compilier-Prozess so beeinflussen, dass auch die spätere Performance des Programms beeinflusst ist, hier fehlt leider eine genauere Dokumentation der einzelnen Flags..

So und nu geht erstmal schlafen bevor ihr weiter streitet  :Wink: 

----------

## Lasker

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

>  dass du den USA Flags auch die Schuld für die Performance gibt. 

 

Genau, die USA Flags sind immer an allem schuld!   :Laughing: 

SCNR

----------

## root_tux_linux

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Ja der ist gut mit den USA ^^

So ich geh ne Runde rumdüsen, mit schlafen wird das nix  :Sad: 

n8 oder bis später ^^

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Optimierung = mehr Leistung!
> 
> 

 

das Problem ist, dass das so nicht stimmt. Mit guter Optimierung erzielst du mehr Leistung aber nicht in allen Fällen.

Heute unterschieden sich die Linux Systeme kaum voneinander, was dem Speed angeht. Ich hab ne kleine Zeit SuSE, Gentoo und Debian gleichzeitig gehabt. Debian startete am schnellsten von allem, startet auch kaum daemon Prozesse. Gentoo kam auf den 2 Platz. SuSE war das langsamste System, aber SuSE hat deutlich mehr Sachen geladen, die ich auch nie benutzt habe. Vor kurzen habe ich Yoper ausprobiert und das war mir schon zu langsam.

Am Anfang waren die 3 System fast gelich performant. Ich konnte keine Unterschiede erkenne, wenn ich Programme startete. Eins war aber mir bewusst. Je länger ich mit dem System arbeitete (also von Stundenanzahl am Tag) desto stabiler und von der Geschwindigkeit her bleiben Gentoo und Debian schnell. SuSE war nach ein paar Stunden schon ein bisschen langsam geworden und ein Paar Anwendungen stürtzen ab. Mit gentoo war das eigentlich nie der Fall und bei debian auch nicht. Erst dann habe das Performance von Gentoo gegenüber SuSE erkannt.

Mir hat am Ende Gentoo besser gefallen als debian und bin ein gentooler geworden.

----------

## Jinidog

Ich glaube, es ist hier immernoch nicht deutlich geworden, wie du die Performance objektiv messen tust.

Subjektiv zu bemerken ist die Performanceverbesserung kaum, selbst wenn die CFLAGS 10% schnellere Anwendungen produzieren würden.

Ich weise nochmal daraufhin, nbench mit verschiedenen CFLAGS zu kompilieren, dann sieht man, was CFLAGS so für Auswirkungen haben können.

----------

## oscarwild

 *Quote:*   

> Optimierung = mehr Leistung!

 

Mehr Leistung gefällig? Gar kein Problem! Der folgende, kostengünstige Adapter optimiert die Leistungszufuhr Deines Rechners ganz enorm:

```

R   O

S   O----------------------------------------------------O   N

T   O----------------------------------------------------O   L

N   O

PE  O----------------------------------------------------O   PE

CEE-Stecker, 16/32A                             SCHUKO-Kupplung 

```

Einfach zwischen Drehstromdose und Rechnernetzteil setzen, und sich nie wieder Gedanken um cflags oder USE-Flags machen   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## chrib

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> c) Das ganze (ganze = kompilieren, cflags etc.) bringt auf gut deutsch einen Dreck!
> 
> 

 

Es steht Dir, frei eine andere Distribution zu nutzen.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Die Use-Flag verkleinern nur die Abhängikeiten und was das Paket unterstüzen soll oder nicht, was mir ehrlich gesagt egal ist da bei Speichermedien von  bis zu 300 GB in der heutigen Zeit mir es furtz egal ist ob ich jetzt 100 Pakete mehr drauf hab weil ich ein z.B. Slackware drauf hab oder 100 Pakete weniger weil ich ein Gentoo hab und die Abhänigkeiten verringere durch die Use-Flags und somit Speicher spare.
> 
> 

 

Es steht Dir frei, eine andere Distribution zu benutzen. Wenn Du mit Slackware glücklich bist, dann nutze sie.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> d)  z.B. gentoo.org  bei Prerformance sieht man die Ladezeiten die z.B. gegenüber Mandrake doppelt so schnell sind und das ohne prelinking und auch auf anderen Benchmarks gilt Gentoo als schnell. Wenn ich jedoch ganz banal das Laden von z.B. Kmail unter Slackware und Gentoo betrachte oder einen Benchmarker einsetze seh ich kaum einen Unterschied.
> 
> 

 

Traue nie einem Benchmark, den Du nicht selbst...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> e) Soweit kappiert? Wenn nicht fangt nochmal bei Punkt A an.
> 
> 

 

Das gilt genauso für Dich, oder?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> f) Also, mir gehts nicht um die Abhänigkeiten sprich Use-Flags sondern um die Performance des Systemes!
> 
> 

 

Wie definierst Du eigentlich "Performance". Das ist mir bisher noch nicht so recht klar geworden.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Grundsätzlich war die Frage also:" Wie bekommt man angeblich die bessere Performance". Stattdessen gibts ne Diskussion auf kindergartenniveau, wo jeder wie blöde schreibt aber nicht liest um was es überhaupt geht.
> 
> 

 

Interessant, Du beschimpfst jeden der in diesem Thread was geschrieben hat als bloed. Überleg noch einmal ganz genau, wer damit angefangen hat den Thread auf ein "Kindergartenniveau" herunterzuziehen. Ein Blick in den Spiegel könnte Dir dabei durchaus behilflich sein.

Just my 2 cents

Christian

----------

## root_tux_linux

@chrib

Lies richtig.

Jeder schreibt wie blöd (ohne überlegen um was es überhaupt geht) und nicht jeder ist blöd.

Da gibts einen Unterschied also verdreh mir nicht die Worte im Munde.

Und genau das war damit gemeint, du hats es halb gelesen und behauptest jetzt einfach ich hätte alle als blöd bezeichnet und das wiederum fällt zur Sektion kindergartenniveau. 

Performance = Englisch = Leistunge und Geschwindigkeit.

Welche Distrubtion ich benutz kannst du wohl mir überlassen oder?

So letztes Posting in dem Thread, anscheinend wird das nix.

Thx @ all die eine vernünftige Antwort gegeben haben.

Edit: Wäre nett wenn ein Mod den Thread löschen könnte.Last edited by root_tux_linux on Wed Sep 15, 2004 7:15 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Gekko

Bitte, bitte, beruhigt Euch doch wieder alle   :Razz: 

Ist ja nicht zum Aushalten.

Mir persoenlich gehts bei Gentoo nicht darum dass es affenschnell oder supidupiselbsteinstellbar ist - dann koennt ich ja gleich LFS nehmen - sondern darum, dass ich es schon laenger nutze, es gewohnt bin und vor allem die Dokumentation auf allen Seiten sowie dieses Forum hier hervorragend sind.

Ich habe den Thread hier auch nur ueberflogen und moechte nur folgendes sagen: Es zwingt niemand niemanden Gentoo einzusetzen (ausser in einer Firma u.U.), ergo dessen soll doch jeder seine Meinung bilden und nich auf Teufel komm raus anderen diese einzureden versuchen.

LG, Gekko

----------

## Lasker

Da ich auch schon mal zu den "gentoo-Beschimpfern" gehörte, muß ich hier doch mal meine 2 cent loslassen...

Ganz allgemein gesprochen kannst du die Performance von gentoo erst richtig beurteilen, wenn du alles sauber

konfiguriert hast. Und genau da liegt auch schon der Hund begraben: Während die meisten anderen Distris inzwischen

zunehmend einfacher zu installieren/konfigurieren sind, ist der Preis der vielen Möglichkeiten bei gentoo

eine deutlich größere Wahrscheinlichkeit Fehler zu machen und stellt daher gewisse administrative Anforderungen.

Klar, jeder, der schon mal Redhat, Mandrake oder Suse installiert hat, kann auch ein gentoo aufziehen.

Irgendwie läuft das dann auch (oder auch nicht), was aber noch lange nicht heißt, dass es nicht auch noch viel

besser laufen könnte!

Die meisten gentoo Einsteiger neigen zu dem Trugschluß, wenn nicht gleich alles so läuft, wie sie es gewohnt sind,

die Ursache dafür in den eher 'exotischen' Eigenheiten von gentoo zu suchen (CFLAGS/USE-FLAGS usw.) und

fangen dann sehr schnell an, an den 'Optimierungsschrauben' zu drehen, oder viel mehr was sie dafür halten.

In den allermeisten Fällen sind es aber ganz banale Dinge, die gentoo sehr schnell träge oder sogar unstabil machen können.

Das sind aber genau die Dinge, um die sich ein gentoo Benutzer kümmern muß und die ihm bei den meisten anderen Distris

mehr oder weniger vorgekaut werden.

Ich will mal einfach so in den Raum stellen (auch als Warnung für potentielle Einsteiger): Gentoo hat was

von einem Formel 1 Auto. Wenn du gerade deinen Führerschein gemacht hast, solltest du nicht unbedingt damit

rechnen, gleich einen Rundenrekord zu brechen, sondern froh sein, nicht gleich am nächsten Baum zu landen.

Und wenn du einfach nur ein Auto brauchst, um damit zur Arbeit zu fahren, warum muss es dann überhaupt

ein Rennwagen sein?  :Rolling Eyes: 

Ja, ich weiß, Autovergleiche stinken, aber mir fiel gerade nichts besseres ein...

ausserdem muss ich jetzt wirklich mal in's Bett.   :Confused: 

----------

## chrib

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Jeder schreibt wie blöd (ohne überlegen um was es überhaupt geht) und nicht jeder ist blöd.
> 
> Da gibts einen Unterschied also verdreh mir nicht die Worte im Munde.
> ...

 

Mea culpa.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Performance = Englisch = Leistunge und Geschwindigkeit.
> 
> 

 

Nope, Leistung ja, sowie Vorführung, Auftritt etc. Geschwindigkeit hingegen jedoch nicht. dict.leo.org sagt Dir mehr dazu.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Welche Distrubtion ich benutz kannst du wohl mir überlassen oder?
> 
> 

 

Ja, deswegen hab ich ja auch gesagt es sei Dir überlassen welche Distribution Du nutzen willst.

EOD

Christian

----------

## tacki

man seid ihr aggressiv...   :Confused: 

steckt die energie doch mal in was produktives

----------

## Inte

Hi tacki,

schön Dich mal wieder zu sehen. Hast ein langes Wochenende gemacht?  :Wink: 

----------

## tacki

öh ja, sozusagen  :Smile: 

hatte paar andere dinge zu tun (heirat, hochzeitsreise usw.)  :Very Happy: 

Außerdem läuft mein Gentoo ganz gut, hab kaum noch Probleme damit und bin deshalb eher zum Read-Only-Forums-User gewechselt...

----------

## ian!

 *root_tux_linux wrote:*   

> Edit: Wäre nett wenn ein Mod den Thread löschen könnte.

 

Wir löschen keine Threads, es sei denn es sind versehentliche Doppelposts.

Allerdings werde ich den Thread schliessen.

----------

